# Did you have tinsel on your Christmas tree??



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2021)

Tinsel-Covered Christmas Trees Are Back and Giving Us Major Nostalgia (yahoo.com)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2021)

I always loved how the tinsel looked on the trees we used to have when I was a kid.  The tinsel was always the finishing touch!  Made a tree look beautiful!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2021)

Tinsel was always good for at least one argument each year.

One faction believed that each individual strand of tinsel had to be placed carefully on the tip of each branch.

The others believed that tinsel should be thrown on the tree in random fashion.

I was a tinsel tosser!


----------



## bowmore (Dec 4, 2021)

I hate tinsel


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I hate tinsel


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2021)

We used to call them "icicles".


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 4, 2021)

I am more in garland than tinsel.


----------



## jujube (Dec 4, 2021)

I loved the look of tinsel but hated cleaning it up for a long time afterward.  There always seemed to be a few strands found in strange places til July 4th.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 4, 2021)

I always put tinsel on the tree. Not this year though. I bought some tinsel that was like the old-fashioned kind we had when I was a kid. We re-use it. And we put it on the tree one piece at a time. We have been really careful with our cats and dogs through the years, because if they ingest tinsel, it can really do some damage that requires surgery.


----------



## Jules (Dec 4, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> One faction believed that each individual strand of tinsel had to be placed carefully on the tip of each branch.


Of course.  Nice and neat so you could take it down and reuse it.  Not sure why as it wasn’t costly.  Probably part of the reason I’m still thrifty.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Tinsel was always good for at least one argument each year.
> 
> One faction believed that each individual strand of tinsel had to be placed carefully on the tip of each branch.
> 
> ...


We placed the tinsel not one strand at a time, but maybe a few at a time.  I loved the look of the hanging tinsel, bubble lights and colored lights.  No tossers in our family.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 4, 2021)

The tinsel we put on the tree in the 50s was very heavy. I think it was made of lead and extra long strands. It sat and hung nicely on the branches.  The tinsel was hung strand by strand, usually about 3 or 4 to a branch. It was saved from year to year.
We tried to keep our dog from getting any of it but every once in awhile I guess he managed to swallow a strand or two. 
We could tell because his Christmas poop glistened brightly in the sun.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 4, 2021)

My grandparents always had tinsel and "bubble lights" on their Christmas trees.  Anyone remember those?  When one burnt out, they all went out so you could never tell which one was defective.

In the 70's we had an Aluminum tree with a color wheel that used to turn it different colors.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2021)

YES!!! That stuff was MAGICAL!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2021)

I remember when Angel Hair spun glass was all the rage.  It looked nice, but it was a skin irritant similar to fiberglass insulation.


----------



## Shero (Dec 5, 2021)

No tinsel on our tree. We decorated with scarlet ribbons and tiny bows and ceramic ornaments. Because of fire, real candles were not used, but lights that look like candles with red tips. Very pretty!


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2021)

Always.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 10, 2021)

I've never put tinsel up.  I think it looks very untidy no matter whether it's tossed or placed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 10, 2021)

Back in the day when we celebrated Christmas, yes tinsel and garland had to be on the tree, as well as lights and ornaments of course. But regarding the tinsel, we followed the "less is more" thinking.


----------

